#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Οργάνωση γραφείου

## anavatis

Γειά σας.
Θα ήθελα πληροφορίες σχετικά με συνδρομές μηχανικών σε υπηρεσίες που παρέχουν φεκ, πολεοδομικές διατάξεις-όροι δόμησης και λοιπές προδιαγραφές με τις σχετικές ενημερώσεις, απαραίτητες σε ένα οργανωμένο γραφείο. Αν είστε συνδρομητής σε κάποιες τέτοιες υπηρεσίες, χωρίς απαραίτητα να καλύπτουν όλα τα παραπάνω, θα ήθελα τις συστάσεις σας. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tserpe

Δεν γνωριζω αλλα...
για ΦΕΚ ειναι δωρεαν στο www.et.gr
για μερικα πολεοδομικα (ισως στους δημους που σε ενδιαφερον να υπαρχει site) γενικα εδω: www.poleodomia.gov.gr
κλπ

----------

anavatis

----------


## Xάρης

Υπηρεσία *ΝΟΜΟΣ* που διατίθεται και από το ΤΕΕ. Τιμοκατάλογο θα βρούμε *ΕΔΩ*.

Επίσης, η *ΔΟΜΙΚΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ*. Τιμοκατάλογο θα βρούμε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

anavatis

----------

